# Victoria hops



## Haciluku (29/1/16)

Hello all,

Dr.Smurto's latest golden ale version called for Victoria hops. 
Could anyone please advise where can I buy it?
I am in Melbourne.

Cheers,


----------



## Yob (29/1/16)

its late in the season, but I'll have a look in the freezer, I think I have a pack in there you can have for the cost of postage if you like... how much were you after?

PM me so I don't forget


----------



## Haciluku (29/1/16)

Thanks a lot Yob. I only brew a small 7L test batch, so only need a lot. Please let me check tonight and pm you.


----------



## drsmurto (29/1/16)

Yob said:


> its late in the season, but I'll have a look in the freezer, I think I have a pack in there you can have for the cost of postage if you like... how much were you after?
> 
> PM me so I don't forget


Where do you get Victoria hop flowers from?


----------



## Yob (29/1/16)

Freezer probably.. I didnt use mine last year (from memory)
I got a zome from you years ago.


----------



## drsmurto (29/1/16)

Yob said:


> Freezer probably.. I didnt use mine last year (from memory)
> I got a zome from you years ago.


Ah, forgot about that. I thought you had found a commercial supply and I got a little over excited.


----------



## Mardoo (29/1/16)

Seriously. I'd buy it commercially if it were available.


----------



## Siborg (29/1/16)

I've missed a thing or two... why is amarillo no longer in smurto's golden ale?


----------



## Yob (29/1/16)

So 2014 Si..


----------



## Siborg (29/1/16)

Yob said:


> So 2014 Si..


I've been away. Pre-occupied with other things. What happened? Did amarillo go extinct or something???


----------



## Yob (29/1/16)

Na, it's a recipe variant is all, Victoria is a lovely hop, I'll cut you a zome come winter


----------



## mckenry (29/1/16)

Siborg said:


> I've been away. Pre-occupied with other things. What happened? Did amarillo go extinct or something???


You wouldnt recognise it. Rye, different hops, plenty of yeast incarnations.
Not for me though. The original and the best.
Note - havent made it for 3 or 4 years. In its original form it is brilliant. Cant comment on the mutations...


----------



## Siborg (29/1/16)

mckenry said:


> You wouldnt recognise it. Rye, different hops, plenty of yeast incarnations.
> Not for me though. The original and the best.
> Note - havent made it for 3 or 4 years. In its original form it is brilliant. Cant comment on the mutations...


It was my first AG brew many years ago. Set me on a path I could never return from.


----------



## SixStar (25/2/16)

I just picked mine today and they are now drying. Got wayyyyy too many! Contact me if you'd like some.
Here are some pics from a few days ago. Tips started turning brown, they were crunchy and smelled pungent. Lupulin nice and golden.
Some of the cones were mutant monsters.


----------



## Haciluku (26/2/16)

Hello SixStar,

Pm sent.


----------



## drsmurto (26/2/16)

SixStar said:


> I just picked mine today and they are now drying. Got wayyyyy too many! Contact me if you'd like some.
> Here are some pics from a few days ago. Tips started turning brown, they were crunchy and smelled pungent. Lupulin nice and golden.
> Some of the cones were mutant monsters.
> 
> ...


Way too many? That makes no sense. 

Picking my Victoria crop this weekend. Monster cones as is the norm. Smell amazing.


----------



## SixStar (27/2/16)

More than I need 
Taken now though


----------



## sp0rk (27/2/16)

Hmm, might have to get some victoria zomes and get back into the hop growing game


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/4/16)

I am carefully indulging in my home grown Victoria. Its something new in my brewing experience for sure. Cant quite pick it or nail it in description of flavour. Still working on that with time and saying its all good so far. I rate it as Dry: 8%AA. Wet: 2%AA.
Mine dried for 6 days were 27% of wet weight.

Edit: checked notes. They may be between 8 to 12% IBU. :unsure: :chug:


----------

